# Im Odenwald tut sich was...



## raven2005 (14. Juni 2009)

Am 26. Juli veranstalten wir (B³ Events) im Rahmen des Schmucker Brauerei Fest eine Radler Tour. Die Schmucker-Radler-Tour ist eine Mountainbikefahrt ohne Zeitnahme. Es werden mit 55, 30 und 20 Kilometer drei verschiedene Streckenlängen auf Schotter, Wald-wegen und Singletrails angeboten.

Weitere Infos unter www.radlertour.info

Veranstaltungsflyer

Weitere Veranstaltung:

Breuberg-Cross-Duathlon 2009
Termin 10.10.2009
www.breuberg-duathlon.de


----------



## sharky (14. Juni 2009)

hallo,

wie sieht es mit nem streckenprofil aus? routenführung? wie sind die wege? klingt schwer nach waldautobahnen? sind die strecken abgesperrt / lotsen vor ort? gibt es unterwegs verpflegungsstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (14. Juni 2009)

Wir könnten über das Forum versuchen die größte Manschaft zu stellen.

Aus dem Flayer:
"Preise für die drei größten vorangemeldeten Teams"


----------



## sharky (14. Juni 2009)

chriiss schrieb:


> Wir könnten über das Forum versuchen die größte Manschaft zu stellen.



das ist ne gute idee 

schlage vor, hier im odenwald- sowie im festival-forum. ggf noch im racing team bereich, das kann ich dann übernehmen


----------



## raven2005 (14. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es mit nem streckenprofil aus? routenführung? wie sind die wege? klingt schwer nach waldautobahnen? sind die strecken abgesperrt / lotsen vor ort? gibt es unterwegs verpflegungsstellen?



Hi Sharky,

die Schmucker Radler Tour ist kein Rennen und die drei Strecken sind mit Pfeilen ausgeschildert. Die Strecke ist bei Straßenüberquerungen mit Helfern besetzt. Trotzdem muss sich jeder an die StVO halten!
In den nächsten Tagen werden die Streckenprofile veröffentlicht. Eine genaue Beschreibung oder GPS Dateien wird es nicht geben! Es gibt auch Verpflegungsstellen...

Weitere Infos unter: www.radlertour.info


----------



## sharky (14. Juni 2009)

raven2005 schrieb:


> die Schmucker Radler Tour ist kein Rennen



das hab ich gelesen, ich war auch auf der homepage. aber ich zieh mal parallelen zum wasgau marathon. auch kein rennen. keine zeitnahme. auch posten an kreuzungen. auch StVo einzuhalten. und dabei viele trails. und verpflegungsstationen. die frage ist eben, wie es bei euch damit aussieht. die infos hab ich bisher eben nirgendwo finden können


----------



## raven2005 (15. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> das hab ich gelesen, ich war auch auf der homepage. aber ich zieh mal parallelen zum wasgau marathon. auch kein rennen. keine zeitnahme. auch posten an kreuzungen. auch StVo einzuhalten. und dabei viele trails. und verpflegungsstationen. die frage ist eben, wie es bei euch damit aussieht. die infos hab ich bisher eben nirgendwo finden können



Hallo Sharky,

ich denke mit dem Wasgau Marathon kann man in Deutschland keine Veranstaltung vergleichen! Vom Pfälzer Wald bin ich selbst begeistert ;-)
Aber ich fahre ja selbst genügend Wettkämpfe und habe mein Bestes beim aussuchen der Strecke gegeben. 

Gruß Ralph


----------



## sharky (15. Juni 2009)

und was hast du schönes ausgesucht? Trailanteil?


----------



## rayc (15. Juni 2009)

Ralph Berner könnte dir durchaus ein Begriff sein 

Der Versuch einen Mara in Erbach zustande zu bringen, ist ja leider vor paar Jahren gescheitert 
Ich hoffe dieser CTF steht zu 100%?

Mossau-Tal kenne ich eher vom RR-Fahren, ist halt eher lieblich die Ecke. 
Ausser Lärmfeuer kenne ich da nichts an Trails, aber da komme ich nur selten mit den MTB hin. 

Ray


----------



## raven2005 (15. Juni 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Ralph Berner könnte dir durchaus ein Begriff sein
> 
> Der Versuch einen Mara in Erbach zustande zu bringen, ist ja leider vor paar Jahren gescheitert
> Ich hoffe dieser CTF steht zu 100%?
> ...



Hallo Rayc,

mit der Orga damals hatte ich nichts zu tun! Aber dieses Jahr hat es auch in Bullau mit dem Bike Marathon geklappt! Der findet am 30. August statt und Infos findet Ihr unter www.bullau-bike.de

Ja es gibt 5-6 schöne Trails! Fahrt mit und überzeugt Euch selbst von der Strecke. 

Gruß Ralph


----------



## rayc (15. Juni 2009)

okay, falsch im Gedächtnis gehabt.
Das es mit Bullau  ist natürlich eine gute Nachricht, tue ich mir vielleicht an 

26.7 habe ich wohl zeit, ob ich eine Woche nach Frammersbach motiviert bin früh aufzustehen wird sich noch zeigen 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raven2005 (16. Juni 2009)

> 26.7 habe ich wohl zeit, ob ich eine Woche nach Frammersbach motiviert bin früh aufzustehen wird sich noch zeigen



Eine Woche nach Frammersbach??? Frammersbach ist am 28. Juni ;-)

Gruß Ralph


----------



## rayc (16. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie hat sich der Schlafdefizit nach'm JuraX doch bemerkbar gemacht  

Ray


----------



## raven2005 (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

gerade wurde die Internetseite der Schmucker Radler Tour 2009 aktualisiert und somit die drei Mountainbikestrecken kurz beschrieben.

Weitere Infos unter: www.radlertour.info 

Gruß Ralph


----------



## raccoon78 (19. Juni 2009)

mmmmhhh, sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## sharky (21. Juni 2009)

also, ich mach mal nen teilnahmethread auf, wenn die resonanz so bleibt!

wie läuft es mit der anmeldung? mit dem teamnamen dann, damit das in die wertung als größtes team eingeht oder muss man noch was dazu tippern. dann brauchen wir namen!!

vorschläge:
IBC marathon kommando
IBC odenwald connection
IBC giga team

weiter sind herzlich willkommen


----------



## raccoon78 (21. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin zu 90% da vermutlich über die mittlere Distanz ( ja, da machen sich die 10 Kilo zuviel bemerkbar  ), da ich evtl. mit einem Arbeitskollegen zusammen fahren will weiß ich definitiv erst nach meinem Urlaub (29.06) Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (21. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre auch dabei! Aber auch nur die mittlere Strecke. Mehr lässt mein Ranzen im Moment nicht zu.


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2009)

vielleicht sollten wir eher etwas mit heavy duty als teamnamen nehmen  

aber leute, mal ehrlich, 32km / 700hm auf der mittleren, fahrt ihr mitm picknickkorb?


----------



## raccoon78 (22. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> aber leute, mal ehrlich, 32km / 700hm auf der mittleren, fahrt ihr mitm picknickkorb?



Na irgendwo muß doch die Verpflegung hin 

Mit den reinen Daten als Tour hätte ich keine Probleme, nur brauche ich dank meiner momentanen Konstitition für die lange Strecke vermutlich einen Tag 

32km / 700hm sind bei mir (unter "gemütlichen" Tourbedingungen) knapp 2 1/2 - 3 Stunden mal schaun, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe kann man sich ja auch zwischendrin noch um entscheiden.


----------



## chriiss (22. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir eher etwas mit heavy duty als teamnamen nehmen
> 
> aber leute, mal ehrlich, 32km / 700hm auf der mittleren, fahrt ihr mitm picknickkorb?





So wie es im Augenblick aussieht habe ich Zeit. 
Hätte allerdings auch mehr Lust auf die Langstrecke (ohne Picknickkorb)


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2009)

ein sixpack für den, der mitm picknickkorb fährt 
und den sixpack dann drin mitnimmt


----------



## CrossTec (23. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ein sixpack für den, der mitm picknickkorb fährt
> und den sixpack dann drin mitnimmt



Zählt auch ein Lenkerkörbchen?


----------



## raccoon78 (23. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ein sixpack für den, der mitm picknickkorb fährt
> und den sixpack dann drin mitnimmt



Das reizt allerdings als Prämie nicht wirklich, bei dem "Sponsor" der Tour nehme ich mal an das es an den Verpflegungsstellen hopfenhaltiges isotonisches Sportgetränk gibt 

Wo wäre dann der beste Platz für einen Picknickkorb ?

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen evtl. stellen wir über die Firma ein Team, steht allerdings noch nicht genau fest. Von daher sage ich nur ganz vorsichtig dass ich in einem Team mitmache.


----------



## raven2005 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

reizen Euch den 10 Kästen Bier für das größte Team ;-)

Natürlich, also Quellrein, von Schmucker ;-) 

Bei uns werden nur die vorangemeldeten Fahrer eines Teams für diese Wertung akzeptiert. Wir wollen somit kurzfristig bzw. vor dem Start zusammengeschlossen Mannschaften keine Möglichkeit für einen Sieg bieten. Ist doch fair oder?

Viele Grüße
Ralph


PS: Anmeldung bis zum 16. Juli 2009 unter www.radlertour.info


----------



## CrossTec (3. Juli 2009)

raven2005 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *reizen Euch den 10 Kästen Bier für das größte Team ;-)
> *
> ...



Wenn sie alkfrei sind!


----------



## sharky (4. Juli 2009)

muss mich prophylaktisch abmelden, wie auch zum 12h rennen in külsheim
liege mit erkältung und bronchitis flach, an biken ist nicht zu denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aradriel (4. Juli 2009)

uiui ein CTF im Odenwald. Da frag ich mal die anderen Frührentner, ich mach ziemlich sicher mit


----------



## Dddakk (9. Juli 2009)

@ Ralph

Super Plan!

Ich will auch mit! 
Vielleicht gibts auch Käppis, Schürzchen, Wimpelketten....

...bin so aufgeregt...

und Odenwald ist doch immer gut!


----------



## sharky (9. Juli 2009)

tragt ihr auch 3/4 cordhosen und karierte kniestrümpfe dazu?


----------



## Dddakk (23. Juli 2009)

Tut sich da jetzt was?
Noch jemand der mitkommt?
Ich fahre ab Heidelberg über Weinheim. Vermutlich Langstrecke.


----------



## aradriel (23. Juli 2009)

Ja hier, fahr aber über Heppenheim. "Langstrecke" muss schon drin sein, auch wenn die Startzeiten human sind steh ich für 30km nicht am Sonntags um halb acht auf


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2009)

nach wie vor angeschlagen und nicht so fit um da vernünftig mithalten zu können


----------



## raccoon78 (24. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> nach wie vor angeschlagen und nicht so fit um da vernünftig mithalten zu können



Ich schließe mich da mal an


----------



## Dddakk (24. Juli 2009)

aradriel schrieb:


> Ja hier, fahr aber über Heppenheim. "Langstrecke" muss schon drin sein, auch wenn die Startzeiten human sind steh ich für 30km nicht am Sonntags um halb acht auf



Klaro, Lang muss!
Na dann werde ich mal nach deinem Radl ausschau halten, dürfte sehr markant sein. Dann im Windschatten festsaugen und 50 Meter vor dem Biergarten nen Sprint versuchen!


----------



## MChaosbiker (26. Juli 2009)

So sind heute beim Schmucker-Fest-Radel-Tour mit gefahren . Sind in Bad König los ( ca. 19 KM ) um 9.45 angemeldet und los gings . Strecke war gut markiert , auch die Strassenübergänge  anfangs bissle Waldautobahn , aber nach Lärmfeuer gabs ne tolle Abfahrt , und ab dann nur noch Trails  Wir vier fanden es fürs erstemal echt klasse gemacht ! MfG MChaosbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. Juli 2009)

Yep!
Ich war auch dort. Ich habe nur den Fehler gemacht, mich an nen 4er ICE-Express anzuhängen. Dank denen bin ich auf den ersten 25 km 3x falsch gefahren (weiß, selbst schuld).
Darum hatte ich auch 100 HM und 6 Km mehr aufm Tacho.
Die Beschilderung könnte etwas besser sein, sonst für 10 Euro alles O.K.
Die meisten Teilnehmer waren sehr locker und auch ein recht hoher Frauenanteil.
Die Strecke fing harmlos an, wurde dann aber doch sehr Traillastig bei den Abfahrten.
Das Brauereifest drumherum war auch lustig: wann rollt man schon mal in Ziel wenn die Orignal Zillertupfler Huschdegudsel spielen! Humbahumba  

Nächste Jahr wieder!


----------



## aradriel (26. Juli 2009)

Jau das war doch mal eine gute Sache. Die Strecke war für den Odenwald wirklich abwechslungsreich und die Organisation bestens. Freie Fahrt für Biker an den Straßenübergängen dank zahlreicher Streckenposten und 3 Verpflegungsstationen auf 55km ist ja fast wie in der Fussgängerzone 

Publikum war bunt gemischt vom 30 Jahren alten (sehr schönen) Reynolds Rahmen bis zum aktuellen Epic war alles vertreten. Auch ein paar StVZO Korrekte . 

Auf ein weiteres...


----------



## Dddakk (27. Juli 2009)

Schmucker Mara:
Ach, sollte jemand diese antike Trinkflasche der Firma "Germans Cycles" aus Heidelberg finden/gefunden haben, bitte melden!
Es ist ein Erbstück.
Und der gebrochene Flaschenhalter hängt auch noch dran.


----------



## fstbike (28. Juli 2009)

Servus, war am Sonntag auch die große Strecke gefahren. War ne klasse Strecke und hat richtig Spass gemacht. An dieser Stelle mal danke an alle die dies ermöglicht haben!!!

Wo findet man eigentlich den Foto - Download?


----------



## aradriel (29. Juli 2009)

radlertour.info schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn... mit so vielen Teilnehmern (294) haben wir bei der ersten Schmucker Radler Tour 2009 nicht gerechnet!
> Vielen Dank für Eure Teilnahme und wir hoffen auf ein Wiedersehen im nächsten Jahr!
> 
> Die Teilnehmer Fotos findet Ihr ab Mittwoch unter der Rubrik Fotos!



Also ab morgen unter www.radlertour.info


----------



## Ourewäller Bub (30. Juli 2009)

servus, hat einer vll. die lange Tour als Google Earth KMZ datei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raven2005 (25. August 2009)

mit dem Breuberg Cross Duathlon geht es weiter...

Am 10.Oktober 2009 findet der zweite Breuberg Cross Duathlon mit dem anschließenden Sturm auf die Burg (Einzelzeitlauf) statt.

Weitere Infos gibt es unter: http://www.breuberg-duathlon.de

Download Flyer unter: http://www.breuberg-duathlon.de/breuberg-duathlon-2009.pdf

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Teilnahme!

Gruß Ralph


----------



## optibiker (1. September 2009)

So Leute da ist sie endlich!! Die Ausschreibung ist ab *2.9.2009* freigeschaltet


----------



## herr.gigs (1. September 2009)

Yea Ha! Wird es diesmal eine Hardtail Klasse geben? Ansonsten kuck ich halt nur zu!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. September 2009)

Es werden einige Hardtailfahrer am Start sein. Wozu brauchst Du eine eigene Klasse, Hardtailfahrer sind die besseren.


----------



## Rocky2009 (21. November 2009)

....im Odenwald tut sich tatsächlich was, heute war MTB Saison-Abschluss 2009 in Langen-Brombach, es waren ziemlich viele Leute am Start, das Wetter war super und alles in allem bestens organisiert  vielen Dank nochmal für die schöne tour.....


----------



## Dddakk (21. November 2009)

..vorher bescheid, hier..


----------



## raven2005 (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mountainbiker,

ich habe ein paar Ziele für Euch...

24. Mai 1.Michelstädter City Cross (für Radcross und MTB)
2.-4. Juli MTB Wochenende Hotel Wappenstube Erbach (MTB Touren)
25. Juli 2.Schmucker Radler Tour (MTB, ohne Zeitmessung)
27.-29. August MTB Wochenende Hotel Wappenstube Erbach (MTB Touren)
03.-05. September MTB Wochenende Hotel Wappenstube Erbach (MTB Touren)
03. Oktober 3.Breuberg Cross Duathlon

www.B3-Events.de  jeder braucht ein Ziel...

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Ralph Berner


----------



## Dddakk (26. Februar 2010)

Schmucker geren wieder!


----------



## raven2005 (7. Juli 2010)

Es ist bald soweit... 
Schmucker Radler Tour 25. Juli 2010 







Weitere Infos unter www.b3-events.de


----------



## raven2005 (13. September 2010)

Hallo,

am 03. Oktober 2010 findet der dritte Breuberg Cross Duathlon statt.
Die Strecke führt um die Burg Breuberg und endet direkt im Burghof.

Weitere Infos unter www.b3-events.de






Flyer Download

Danke und sportliche Grüße
Ralph Berner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

